# charity/ ngo/ volunteer work in Valencia



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

I am poking around a bit on places I might be able to volunteer my time in Valencia city. I love animals and home building & renovation work, but I am open to pretty much anything. If anyone has any suggestions on places to look into/ places to avoid/ websites to check out/ etc I'd appreciate it. So far I am not finding much info.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

If you Google _*voluntariados Valencia*_ some sites come up. If you don't speak Spanish it may be difficult though.
Alternatively get in touch with animal refuge places directly by Googling
_*refugios animales valencia ciudad*_ or *centros de inmigración *where they sometimes want people for translation or giving classes. Animal rescue centres often have foreigners working in them I think. 
Also try Cruz Roja and Intermon Oxfam shops if there are any.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

My wife 'volunteers' for PEPA, an animal rescue charity. She helps out running one of their shops and also helps on fund raising days.

Google PEPA or similar organisations.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

*Thanks!*

This is helpful!


----------

